
A quick survey for software developers in startups and small businesses - omul
Greetings.<p>Here&#x27;s a little survey I&#x27;d like to hand out to all the software engineers, developers, and programmers out there who currently work in startups or small businesses.<p>I myself am part of a small group that created this questionnaire for research and marketing reasons, and we&#x27;d very much appreciate the input and feedback. It shouldn&#x27;t take long; just 10 straightforward questions.<p>This is my first post on HN, and I sincerely hope it doesn&#x27;t go against the guidelines. The link to the survey is below and in the first comment.<p>Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1t-Je8Yeiuczmz0yYc_PYJKSGAHvJvdGVGNq9wDm8xTU&#x2F;viewform?usp=send_form
======
omul
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1t-Je8Yeiuczmz0yYc_PYJKSGAHv...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1t-Je8Yeiuczmz0yYc_PYJKSGAHvJvdGVGNq9wDm8xTU/viewform?usp=send_form)

~~~
rgovind
You are posting it at wrong time of the day/week. Try Monday 11:00am PST

~~~
omul
I'll try that, thank you.

